# Moving To Spain



## Sudhir7786 (Apr 30, 2019)

Greetings to all members , I m so happy to be part of this forum.

We are an Indian family staying in Dubai UAE, We are planning to move to Spain in couple of month. We have not visited Spain earlier. 

We do have two kids my son is 6 and half year old and daughter is 4 years they are going to English speaking school. i would prefer to put them in public school which is Spanish language school as other private English school are very expensive out there.
is Spanish language is easy to adopt for 6 &4 years kids ? we are very concern about our kids education.Private english school we cant afford at all.
kindly give us your best advise. 

Thank you
Sudhir Lal


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Sudhir7786 said:


> Greetings to all members , I m so happy to be part of this forum.
> 
> We are an Indian family staying in Dubai UAE, We are planning to move to Spain in couple of month. We have not visited Spain earlier.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

My daughters were 4 & 7 when they entered the state school system here & had no problems whatsoever picking up the language - & in my area they also had to study in Valenciano - so they had to learn TWO languages. 

I know many other families who have come with similar aged & even somewhat older children, who would say the same. 

Your children are an excellent age to join state school here. Obligatory schooling doesn't start until age 6, but your daughter should be able to go into _infantil_.

Not all children settle though, it has to be said - & those who settle the best & integrate the best, are those whose parents also make the effort to learn Spanish.


The private English schools aren't however that expensive here, at least compared to private schools in the UK - but as I said, your children should be fine in state school.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Gosh i thought dubai was the place to be 🙂 not to leave. Just a joke spain is lovely.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hola 

I don't want to rain on your parade but I am not sure that the Spanish schooling system is the best for your children in the long term. To my mind you can't beat the British schooling system and the British way of working life. 

I won't go into detail but to retire here is one thing; to grow up and have to work here is quite another. 

This is my personal opinion based on what I have seen here during my retirement 

Davexf


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Totally agree Dave. At our soon to be local station teens regularly charge through the fence to avoid the ticket. Security watch and carry on smoking ....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

andyviola said:


> Totally agree Dave. At our soon to be local station teens regularly charge through the fence to avoid the ticket. Security watch and carry on smoking ....


What does that have to do with the education system?


In my area, the teens most likely to be badly behaved out in public, are those attending one of the International schools.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

davexf said:


> Hola
> 
> I don't want to rain on your parade but I am not sure that the Spanish schooling system is the best for your children in the long term.* To my mind you can't beat the British schooling system* and the British way of working life.


That might have been the case 50 years ago but, nowadays, I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The Spanish education system leaves a lot to be desired. The whole hiring and firing system is completely outdated to start with, and that's before you even get to the children. Rote learning is still high on the list of top teaching methods and everything revolves around weekly, monthly, trimestely and yearly exams. Amazingly though, children are resilient and most get through it. Against the odds, there are some good teachers (my husband amongst them) and they put up with the nonsensical systems imposed upon them...
My daughter went through the state system from 6 to 22 and had good and bad experiences. It could have been better, but it could have been a lot worse. I think the same could be said for the UK system too. I think what I'm trying to say is that the Spanish system is not perfect by any means, but what system is?


----------



## Sudhir7786 (Apr 30, 2019)

Thank You so much for your valuable Reply ......


----------



## señorgringo (Apr 5, 2012)

What are your political leanings? Are you more liberal or a conservative. I strongly recommend you come to visit here first and talk to a few Spaniards who are raising kids before you move so that you know what you're getting yourself into.


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The Spanish education system leaves a lot to be desired. The whole hiring and firing system is completely outdated to start with, and that's before you even get to the children. Rote learning is still high on the list of top teaching methods and everything revolves around weekly, monthly, trimestely and yearly exams. Amazingly though, children are resilient and most get through it. Against the odds, there are some good teachers (my husband amongst them) and they put up with the nonsensical systems imposed upon them...
> My daughter went through the state system from 6 to 22 and had good and bad experiences. It could have been better, but it could have been a lot worse. I think the same could be said for the UK system too. I think what I'm trying to say is that the Spanish system is not perfect by any means, but what system is?


and tough to stay motivated with youth unemployment what it is


----------



## Mitch (Apr 22, 2019)

*Living in Madrid*

Moving abroad is not always an easy thing to do. You leave the comfort zone, but you start to feel alive again. Often you encounter situations or challenges that need a rapid solution. For example, you may face such difficulties as opening a bank account, when you don’t know the language nor where to do it. Moving to a foreign country is full of challenges, but as you overcome each situation, you become more self-confident and you become a determined and independent person. The experiences that you go through in Spain will help prepare you to meet the challenges that arise during the rest of your life.


----------

